# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Muggen bestrijden - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Tips om muggen te bestrijden* 

De mug is het dodelijkste dier ter wereld. Hoewel de meeste muggen slechts voor een jeukend bultje zorgen, verspreiden sommige muggen ernstige ziekten. Zo verspreidt de tropische Anophalesmug Malaria en kan de Aedesmug o.m. Gele Koorts, Dengue, West-Nijlziekte en chikungunya. Gelukkig komen deze muggen (nog) niet bij ons voor, maar in Tropische landen moet u wel altijd de nodige beschermingsmaatregelen nemen, zelfs wanneer u in een luxe-hotel verblijft. Eén type Aedesmug, de Tijgermug, komt de laatste jaren ook in diverse Europese landen en voor en werd ook al enkele keren in België en Nederland gesignaleerd.
Geen enkele soort mug kan HIV verspreiden. 
Enkele soorten verspreiden ook ziektes onder vee, zoals blauwtong, dat vooral bij schapen gevaarlijk is. Runderen kunnen ook aangetast worden en vertonen ziektesymptomen, maar er is minder sterfte dan bij schapen. 

*
Muggen en zoet bloed*
Sommige mensen trekken muggen aan. Zij staan vol beten, terwijl anderen er nauwelijks last van hebben. Waarom dat zo is, weet men niet. Dat muggen (en andere stekende of bijtende insecten) van ‘zoet bloed’ zouden houden, is een fabeltje. Zoet bloed bestaat niet en muggen maken geen verschil tussen zoet en zuur. Waarschijnlijk komt de mug af op zweet of andere lichaamsgeurtjes, maar hoe dat juist zit, weet men nog niet.


*Vermijd plekken met muggen*  
• In en om huis is een goede manier van bestrijding het regelmatig vervangen of legen van stilstaand water in alle mogelijke containers, bijvoorbeeld vogelbadjes, regentonnen, rubber banden, dakgoten. Overal waar maar enig water een week tot 14 dagen in kan blijven staan is geschikt voor muggenlarven om tot ontwikkeling te komen.
• Ook binnenshuis kan stilstaand water voorkomen waar muggen zich kunnen voortplanten. Denk daarbij aan kruipruimten, kelders en afvoerputjes. Zorg dat het water weg kan, of gebruik insectengaas om de muggen buiten te houden. 

*
Houd muggen buiten*  
• Breng horrengaas aan voor ramen en deuren. 
• In tegenstelling tot wat iedereen denkt worden muggen niet aangetrokken door licht. Een elektronische lamp als lokker en doder werkt dus niet. Muggen komen af op lichaamsgeur en warmte
• U kunt een insectenverdelgend middel op basis van pyrethrum gebruiken. Een alternatief is verdamping door elektrische verwarming van vloeistoffen of geïmpregneerde plaatjes. Een antimuggenspiraal (‘coils’) mag niet in gesloten ruimten gebruikt worden, wel bijvoorbeeld op een terras. 
• Apparaatjes met (ultra)geluid zijn waardeloos.
• Citroenplant (citroenmelisse), alsem en andere planten waar muggen niet van houden, beschermen vermoedelijk alleen zichzelf tegen muggen, maar hun geur is niet sterk genoeg om de muggen weg te houden. 


*Muskietennet*  
In tropische landen waar ziekteverwekkende muggen voorkomen, moet je altijd slapen onder een muskietennet. Stop de randen van het muskietennet onder de matras en maak het net in de hoogte vast aan steunen op de 4 hoeken van het bed of hang het met een touw aan vier punten op. Het net moet geregeld gecontroleerd worden op gaten.
Bescherm ook de wieg, de relaxstoel, enzovoort van uw baby met een muskietennet. Doe het kind ook in bad onder het muggennet. 
Het muggennet moet altijd geïmpregneerd worden met een insecticide zoals permethrine of deltamethrine. Hierdoor worden de muggen die op het net neerstrijken weggejaagd of gedood voor ze kunnen steken. Bovendien worden ook de andere muggen in de kamer weggejaagd of gedood.
Deltamethrine is voorlopig niet officieel beschikbaar in België, maar wordt door sommige gespecialiseerde reiswinkels ingevoerd uit Frankrijk. In vele Afrikaanse landen is het gecommercialiseerd onder de naam k-o tab (insecticide tabletten). Permethrine is verkrijgbaar onder diverse namen, zoals Care Plus Klamboe Impregneerset, Permas en Peripel.
De werkzaamheid van een geïmpregneerd muskietennet duurt 6 (met permethrine, 500 mg/m2) tot 12 maanden (met delthametrine, 25 mg/m2), op voorwaarde dat het net niet te dikwijls gewassen wordt, dat het niet te veel gemanipuleerd wordt en dat het bij niet-gebruik in een afgesloten plastic zak wordt opgeborgen. 

Er bestaan ook muggennetten die al op voorhand geïmpregneerd werden en die kunnen worden gewassen. In de nabije toekomst zullen verbeterde geïmpregneerde muggennetten beschikbaar zijn, waarbij het insecticide in de vezels verwerkt zit.
Permethrine of deltamethrine worden opgelost in de vereiste hoeveelheid water, waarna de oplossing goed gemengd wordt. 

Draag steeds rubberen handschoenen, liefst reikend tot de elleboog om contact met de geconcentreerde vloeistof te vermijden. De minimum hoeveelheid vloeistof om tot een volledige bevochtiging van een synthetisch net te komen, bedraagt gewoonlijk 800 ml voor een individueel net (10 à 12 m2), en 1 liter voor een collectief net (13 à 15 m2). Omdat katoenen netten meer vloeistof absorberen, ligt de benodigde hoeveelheid ongeveer 4 maal hoger.
Het net wordt volledig in de vloeistof gedompeld en voldoende gekneed, tot alle vloeistof geabsorbeerd is en het hele net homogeen geïmpregneerd is. Het drogen gebeurt bij voorkeur in de schaduw, omdat permethrine en deltamethrine door uv-straling kunnen worden afgebroken.
Deze producten zijn veilig voor de mens, zelfs voor kleine kinderen.
Indien een geïmpregneerd muggennet over een wiegje gebruikt wordt, moet u er wel voor zorgen dat de baby het net niet kan vastgrijpen en erop kan zuigen. 

*Kleren*  
Draag licht gekleurde kleding (men ziet de muggen zitten) die zoveel mogelijk de armen en benen bedekt (lange broek, lange mouwen, sokken). Indien de stof te dun is, kunnen de muggen er gemakkelijk doorheen steken.
In streken met gevaarlijke muggen kan je bovenkleren, enkel- of armbanden en dergelijke impregneren met permethrine (1 deel van de oplossing à 10% verdunnen met ongeveer 50 delen water, volledig laten drogen). Voorbeelden van producten die u daarvoor kunt gebruiken zijn: Mouskito spray of Biokill, Permas. Direct contact met de huid moet vermeden worden, dus nooit ondergoed impregneren.
U kunt met deze producten ook tentzeilen, gordijnen enzovoort
impregneren.
Kleren kunnen ook bespoten worden met een insectenwerend product op basis van deet. Deet doet synthetische stoffen
oplossen, u moet dus zeer voorzichtig zijn om deet op kleding aan te brengen. 


*Insectenwerende huidproducten (repellants)*  
In streken met gevaarlijke muggen is het zeer belangrijk om alle niet-bedekte delen van de huid (gezicht, handen, enkels…) regelmatig in te smeren met een insectenwerend product op basis van deet (N,N-diethyl-3-methylbenzamide) zoals Care Plus, MoustiMug, Mouskito Muggenmelk, en andere producten.
Niet-deet-bevattende repellants zijn minder onderzocht.
Producten op basis van IR3535 (onder andere Mosquitox, Moustidose) en op basis van het citrodiol-extract van eucalyptusolie (Care Plus Natural, Mosiguard) zijn goede en veilige producten. De veiligheid bij baby’s en zwangere vrouwen is echter onvoldoende aangetoond.
Picaridine (Autan-Active, Bayrepel) was tot voor kort niet meer verkrijgbaar in België, maar is nu terug op de markt (Care Plus Repel-it). 
Producten op basis van plantaardige stoffen zijn zeer kort werkzaam (bijvoorbeeld citronella is maar enkele minuten werkzaam) en zijn dus niet aan te bevelen.

Zie vervolg

(bron; gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

vervolg artikel...Tips om muggen te bestrijden 

*Deet*
Producten met DEET zijn er onder andere als lotions, sticks, milk, verstuivers, en sprays verkrijgbaar.
De optimale concentratie voor deet ligt tussen 20 en 50%. Hoe hoger de concentratie, des te langer de werkingsduur, wat handig in het gebruik is. Bij een concentratie van minimaal 30 % geven DEET-producten twee tot vijf uur bescherming. Producten met een DEET-concentratie van 40 - 50 % zijn maximaal 10 uur effectief. Een hogere concentratie levert geen extra bescherming op en kan gevaarlijk zijn voor de gezondheid. DEET irriteert de slijmvliezen. Mensen met ademhalingsproblemen (CARA) kunnen er gezondheidsproblemen door krijgen.
Omdat deet via de huid kan worden opgenomen, is langdurig frequent gebruik af te raden. U moet wel beseffen dat er geregeld situaties zijn waarbij u overdag mogelijks meerdere keren deet moet aanbrengen om u te beschermen tegen de dengue-mug en nog eens ’s avonds/’s nachts en in de vroege ochtend om u te beschermen tegen de malariamug. Andere bijkomende beschermingsmethoden zijn dus absoluut nodig.
Vermijd hoe dan ook overdadig insmeren en voorkom contact met de lippen, de mond, de slijmvliezen en de ogen. Ook op beschadigde of geïrriteerde huid (wondjes, eczeemvlekken, ernstige zonnebrand) moet u voorzichtig zijn. Indien er toch een product op deze plaatsen werd aangebracht, spoel het dan onmiddellijk af met water.
Bij gebruik van zonnebrandcrème en repellants op basis van DEET blijkt dat de werkzaamheid van de zonnebrandcrème vermindert, maar dat zonnebrandcrème geen negatieve invloed heeft op de werkzaamheid van DEET. Daarom wordt aangeraden om de repellant (DEET of een andere repellant) samen met het zonnebrandmiddel aan te brengen en bijkomende beschermingsmaatregelen tegen uv te voorzien (bijvoorbeeld een zonnebrandcrème met hogere beschermingsfactor).
Het zeer kleine risico voor mogelijke nevenwerkingen door deet weegt niet op tegen het risico van de door muggen overgedragen infectieziekten.
*
Voor kinderen en zwangere vrouwen worden concentraties tussen 20 en 30% aanbevolen.*
• Gebruik net genoeg product en breng het niet te vaak aan (indien mogelijk slechts 1 keer per dag). Het product werkt hooguit enkele uren, zodat het uitsluitend gebruik van een repellant onvoldoende bescherming garandeert voor de volledige nacht en ook andere maatregelen nodig zijn (zoals een muskietennet).
• Vermijd contact met de lippen, mond, ogen en slijmvliezen.
• Vermijd de handen om te verhinderen dat het product zo in contact zou komen met de mond of de ogen. Het wordt aangeraden om de restanten van de repellant van de huid telkens af te wassen wanneer de bescherming niet langer nodig is. 

*Wat moet u doen als u gestoken bent door een mug?*  
Als de jeuk heel erg is, kunt u een anti-allergiepilletje (een antihistamine) nemen bijvoorbeeld cetirizine. Neem deze pilletjes bij voorkeur ’s avonds omdat ze soms slaperigheid kunnen veroorzaken.
In tropische landen ontstaan vaak ernstige infecties door een jeukende insectenbeet die je onbewust openkrabt. Daarom kan je eventueel ‘s nachts een druppeltje cortisonecrème aan te brengen op de beet zodat hij niet jeukt en je hem niet openkrabt. Dergelijke zalven mogen niet op het gezicht gebruikt worden. Bepaalde crèmes met een antihistaminicum geven een overgevoeligheidsreactie als er zon op komt. Wees daar voorzichtig mee. 

(bron; gezondheid.be)

----------

